# Gun Show this Weekend



## Cecil (Oct 17, 2008)

Link

Anyone in the vicinity going?

I am hoping to pick up some goodies.

Will post more later.  

*
Tampa Gun Show*

HOURS: Sat 9am - 5pm | Sun 9am - 4pm

The Tampa Gun Show is a favorite for local gun collectors, hunters, and enthusiast. Dealers and private collectors from across the state of Florida exhibit at this show. You'll find a huge selection of guns, accessories, and many hard to find items.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm... I'm in Brandon right now visiting some family.. maybe I'll stay an extra day.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 17, 2008)

Let me know if you decide to go.... I am planning on going Saturday in the afternoon (I will be coaching football until about 3pm).

Hoping to come across an AR and / or 1911.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 18, 2008)

Heading over later.... hoping to pick up a AR-15.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm heading to Brandon now, to eat at the Cheescake Factory... but me and the HH6 are going to the show tomorrow. 

Hey E... wanna tag along with us? That would be fun!!!


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Oct 18, 2008)

Shieza, I'm stuck in pines for the time being... I'll definitely check it out if it comes around next year.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 19, 2008)

Picked up a Kimber 1911 and a Bushmaster AR-15.
Will pick them up on Thursday (3 day wait period).

Got this:

Kimber Custom TLE/RL II™ .45 ACP 






and this:

Bushmaster E2S Modular Carbine Fluted w/Acc


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

That Bushy is a nice piece. You will be happy with it. The only thing that you need to tweak on it would be the trigger group. 

Nice rifle... the Kimber... well... meh. ;)


----------

